# Beno's last 5 games: 22.6 points, 56.5 FG%, 5.8 assists



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

So, yeah, his audition is going pretty well.

2/27 vs. Atlanta: 25 Points, 8 Assists, and 1 Turnover
2/29 vs Dallas: 25 Points, 5 Assists, and 1 Turnover
3/2 vs. Miami: 23 Points, 9 Assists, and 0 Turnovers


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Beno's last 3 games: 73 Points, 22 Assists, and 2 Turnover*

Beno creates a buzz 



> Beno Udrih didn't need to look. That reverse layup while driving the baseline in the fourth quarter looked so much better with a nonchalant gaze hinting that a pass was coming.
> 
> And it wasn't the only highlight for Udrih on Sunday. The Kings point guard with the boyish haircut scored 23 points with nine assists, four rebounds and no turnovers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Beno's last 3 games: 73 Points, 22 Assists, and 2 Turnover*

Ultra Udrih



> Confidence – in himself and from his teammates and coaches – goes a long way, Beno Udrih said.
> 
> "I'm trying to make the right decisions, pass the ball to the right player at the right moment and trying to run the team," Udrih said. "We are all in this together."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Beno's last 3 games: 73 Points, 22 Assists, and 2 Turnover*

Udrih has case for long stay



> The day after the Timberwolves waived Udrih, they learned Foye had a stress reaction in his kneecap. Foye missed the season's first 43 games. Ironically, Timberwolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale told Minnesota media that his questions about Udrih's durability were a factor in his decision to cut the guard.
> 
> "When you do your investigation, I guess the biggest concern I had was that (San Antonio) really felt that, injury-wise, he had been hurt quite a bit," McHale said. "You're (thinking), Well, we've got unknowns right now (on the roster). I don't think we were in a situation where we were willing to bring in two unknowns. We already had Sebastian here."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

When Gilbert is away, Beno will play!


... In regards to ym fantasy team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

25 Points, 10 Assists, 2 Turnovers tonight against the Lakers.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Udrih makes strong case for Kings to retain him



> He isn't spectacular like Jason Williams. He hasn't humbled the Los Angeles Lakers with a leaning, last-second jumper in the playoffs. He doesn't have an entourage. Heck, he didn't even have a job when the season began.
> 
> But as the Kings crawl toward the draft lottery and another offseason of changes, Beno Udrih, despite having unusually small hands and fingers for an NBA point guard, retains a vise-like grip on the starting position.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

spurs shouldve kept him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If the Heat get the number 1 pick, we should come after Udrih. We need a solid, steady young point next to Wade - this guy has serious game. Never understood why the Spurs (and Twolves!) didnt want him.


----------

